Ask HN: What's running on your localhost:5000? - abhisuri97
======
GRBurst
Nothing in my Linux system. Are you asking with something specific in mind?
Generally I really like the port list of Wikipedia:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_num...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers)

~~~
abhisuri97
Nah just curious.

------
ai_ia
Three separate meteor apps on three different ports.

------
not_a_cop75
A brand new car.

